# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Fully Alive

## merc

I watched this sometime last year when i was feeling down about my life and his outlook on life helped me feel more positive.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaFtrKR4W1c

----------

